# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  испанский или английский?

## basurero

Русские, которые говорят по-английски и по-испански, у меня есть вопрос для вас. 
Какой из этих двух языков вы считаете более трудным для изучения? 
Обьясняйте, пожалуйста. 
Спасибо.

----------


## Guin

> Объясните (поясните), пожалуйста.

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  Объясните (поясните), пожалуйста.

 Спасибо, Гуин.  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

English. My friends were talking about it the other day. One wanted to learn spanish and she was like Ohhh its sooo easy. And the other guy was like, easier than english? and she was like yes!

----------


## kt_81

I am not really considering myself being qualified (I do speak English, but my Spanish is still pretty limited, I started just a couple of months ago), but since there aren't many replies, here I go..  ::  
I would say that BOTH are easy to start with. The problem is - I can't judge how easy it would be for a russian without an a priori language knowledge. When I started Englisch I already had had a solid level of German and I started Spanish about 10 years after my first English lesson while having mastered my first foreign language (German) years ago and using it every day. The start conditions are not the same. 
Where I had pretty much the same conditions, are Spanish and French. I started them nearly at the same time, both are Romance languages - and I can clearly state, French is slightly more difficult for me. Though, my knowledge of Spanish is extremely helpful in learning French. 
I also can compare Englisch and German kind of well to each other. Both are Germanic, but I would say that German is easier to MASTER. I never tried it, but I'm somehow pretty sure that I would never be able to express myself in English like I'm able to do it in German, even if I would spend a couple of years in an Englisch-speaking place. One simply does not have 2 youths/teenages to spend in each one in a different country.  ::  
I've read somewhere that russians are more capable of learning Spanish than English. Don't ask me why. I don't know any other russians who learn Spanisch personally. 
OK, to come to a conclusion: 
If speaking of STARTING a language (up to intermediate level) I would say that English is, or better - seams to be, slightly easier. 
But to be honest - like I said, I regard both of them to be 'easy' languages. Really difficult languages are IMHO - isolate languages (Basque and stuff), languages with a completely different declination aspects than Romance/Germanic/Slavic, uralic languages (I can't stand them for some reason), languages relying on hieroglyphs (Chinese, Japanese).

----------


## Galince

> Русские, которые говорят по-английски и по-испански, у меня есть вопрос для вас. 
> Какой из этих двух языков вы считаете более трудным для изучения? 
> Обьясняйте, пожалуйста. 
> Спасибо.

 В школе и институте я учила английский, и после него испанский показался  мне очень легким. Сейчас вновь вернулась к изучению английского, но испанский люблю намного больше, и дается он мне намного легче..   ::  
Y por qu

----------


## basurero

[quote=Galince] 

> Русские, которые говорят по-английски и по-испански, у меня есть вопрос для вас. 
> Какой из этих двух языков вы считаете более трудным для изучения? 
> Обьясняйте, пожалуйста. 
> Спасибо.

 В школе и институте я учила английский, и после него испанский показался  мне очень легким. Сейчас вновь вернулась к изучению английского, но испанский люблю намного больше, и дается он мне намного легче..   ::  
Y por qu

----------


## DagothWarez

Испанские каналы в России со спутника поймать тяжелее, так что в этом смысле легче учить английский. А еще легче французский.

----------


## Propp

Para mi es m

----------


## VendingMachine

> Испанские каналы в России со спутника поймать тяжелее, так что в этом смысле легче учить английский. А еще легче французский.

 There's a bunch of free to air Spanish satellite channels that you can pick up in Russia.

----------


## kasper

> Испанские каналы в России со спутника поймать тяжелее, так что в этом смысле легче учить английский. А еще легче французский.

 в интернете можно смотреть разные каналы из разных стран мира.
могу ссылочку подкинуть www.canlitv.com 
есть еще много сайтов, которые вещают из разных уголков света.

----------


## Wowik

Андорское телевидение. На каталонском.  http://www.andorramania.net/andorra_tv.htm

----------

